# Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel.  Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Fallout 3 vs DsA)



## Administrator (21. Juli 2008)

*Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel.  Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Fallout 3 vs DsA)*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

So wie es aussieht wird Fallout einfach ein Pflichtkauf , endlich keine grünen Orcs mehr ... !!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Das schwarze Auge: Drakensang! Einfach weil es wieder ein schönes, klassisches und "richtiges" Rollenspiel ist. Fallout dagegen erinnert mich eher an einen Shooter.


----------



## Vordack (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Wenn ich keiun Geld für beide hätte würde ich jemanden ausrauben


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Mal abgesehen davon dass ich BEIDE Spiele kaufen werde: DSA ist mein Favourit, genau aus den Gründen die Shadow schon genannt hat


----------



## Sheggo (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

tja der vergleich ist irgendwie...unfair...
das lass ich lieber mirrors edge UND prince of persia weg und kaufe mir hier beide^^
trotzdem der knappen entscheidung bin ich eher für fallout3


----------



## KONNAITN (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel.  Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Fallout 3 vs DsA)*

Auch wenn mich grundsätzlich beide interessieren: Drakensang. -Lieber ne Party als einen Hund.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel.  Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Fallout 3 vs DsA)*

Siehe andere Umfrage:

Ich spare mir das Geld für "raaas of se Litsch Litsch King" & "koTOR Online und kaufe mir von dem gesparten Geld sowohl Drakensang, als auch Fallout 3.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel.  Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Fallout 3 vs DsA)*

DSA latürnich.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				UTDARKCTF am 21.07.2008 09:43 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es aussieht wird Fallout einfach ein Pflichtkauf , endlich keine grünen Orcs mehr ... !!!!



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, müssten dir Orcs in DSA schwarz sein  Daher entscheide ich mich eindeutig für Drakensang. Fallout mag ein gutes Spiel werden, aber mir gefällt dieses Endzeitszenario nicht so besonders. DSA dagegen hab ich schon Anfang der 90er (Nordlandtrilogie) gern gespielt und freue mich daher besonders auf Drakensang.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Wenn ich überhaupt eines der beiden Spiele kaufe, dann eher noch Fallout. Das Szenario rockt imo richtig und macht Lust auf mehr. Sehr ansprechend finde ich auch die Wahl zwischen FP und TP. Zwar ist Fallout nicht da klassiche Rollenspiel in diesem Sinne, wird aber bestimmt ein richtig gutes Spiel.
Wobei Drakesang auch eine Überlegung wert wäre...


----------



## Dumbi (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				Lil-K38 am 22.07.2008 02:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich überhaupt eines der beiden Spiele kaufe, dann eher noch Fallout. Das Szenario rockt imo richtig und macht Lust auf mehr. Sehr ansprechend finde ich auch die Wahl zwischen FP und TP. Zwar ist Fallout nicht da klassiche Rollenspiel in diesem Sinne, wird aber bestimmt ein richtig gutes Spiel.
> Wobei Drakesang auch eine Überlegung wert wäre...


Das Problem bei Fallout wird -jedenfalls macht es auf mich sehr stark diesen Eindruck- wohl sein, dass es ein sehr abgespecktes RPG wird. Wenn ich mir das Spiel so anschaue, dann erwarte ich eher einen Titel von der sorte STALKER, aber kein richtiges Rollenspiel. Deswegen ist Drakensang mein Favorit.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				Neawoulf am 22.07.2008 01:57 schrieb:
			
		

> UTDARKCTF am 21.07.2008 09:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, die heißen dort nicht umsonst "Schwarzpelze".


----------



## Wildchild666 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				Spassbremse am 22.07.2008 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Neawoulf am 22.07.2008 01:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ja, und man erinnere sich an das "Schicksalsklinge"-Introvideo wo die Orks grün waren 

(Wurde von Guido Henkel in Auftrag gegeben und die Damen und Herren Grafikdesigner haben das wohl nicht gewusst^^ Lies sich nachtträglich nicht mehr ändern. Ergo : Grüne Orks in DSA-1 )


----------



## Avicularia (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Eigentlich sind für mich beide ein Pflichtkauf, aber da DSA als erstes auf den Markt kommt ist es auch das erste Game für das ich Geld ausgebe.


----------



## Boltan (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Fallout 3 hat mit seinen Vorgängern eigentlich nur mehr den Namen gemeinsam. Ich würde es nicht mal für geschenkt haben wollen... sorry. Damit fällt die Wahl wohl leicht.


----------

